# steering wheel/airbag replacement, non-OEM



## alt98 (Apr 8, 2005)

I am looking for sources of an aftermarket (preferably sport) steering wheel that can be used with my factory airbag on my 98 Altima. The original steering wheel has started to separate (c'mon Nissan?) and I hope to find something besides the OEM wheel, yet want to retain airbag use. Anyone with experience here? Thnx.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

alt98 said:


> I am looking for sources of an aftermarket (preferably sport) steering wheel that can be used with my factory airbag on my 98 Altima. The original steering wheel has started to separate (c'mon Nissan?) and I hope to find something besides the OEM wheel, yet want to retain airbag use. Anyone with experience here? Thnx.


i did a quick search and the ones i came up with were for a bmw... ready for the price now? 1270 bucks... im sure there are others out there
http://www.overboost.com/obs/hin/br...ame=Interior&sc_id=31&sc_name=Steering Wheels


----------

